# DISCUSS: Best Cladding



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Discuss the current topic in detail here.

For actual nominations, please post in the 'NOMINATE' thread - I only count nominations from there.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*1. Jin Mao, Shanghai*
-I like it very much. During the day and at night it looks almost metallic as if the whole tower were covered by steel. 










*
2. Royal Bank Plaza South, Toronto*
-Windows are infused with $1,000,000 worth of 24K gold. It creates a very warm golden glow at street level and easily stands out during a sunny day. 









*3. 2IFC, Hong Kong*
-Simplicity that's very pleasing to the eye. I think it looks almost organic.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I really hate Royal Bank's gold cladding. During the summer months they reflect heat very badly right onto the street and it's a steamy sauna walking along the sidewalk.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

2. Royal Bank Plaza South, Toronto 
Very nice


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

does the tower have to be finished?
i really love the cladding fomr these two towers


----------



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

Westhafen Tower ,Frankfurt


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

Trump tower in Chicago has some great cladding......hold on, let me find a pic.

EDIT: ok here we go:


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Tour EDF or whatever it's called Paris


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

The detail in Jin Mao's facade never fails to awe me--here's a 21 photo pano I slapped together of this imposing, sadistic-looking beast (view this in "original" size see said details).


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Would arrangement of the facade be considered a good cladding design? I'd think it's more an architectural element than being good cladding. When I think of good cladding design, I think about environmental features on the glass itself that minimize energy use, enhance safety, and reduces the environmental impact (ie. birds crashing in).


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

As far as this thread is concerned, I'm sure most of us here are basing it purely on aesthetics...I know I am.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

True, aesthetics make a huge difference in how we perceive a building. I'm actually trying to understand how much technological advances there have been in the cladding itself to save energy, effectively resist strong winds, and uphold sustainable development principles.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a love-hate relationship with the cladding on Royal Bank Plaza. I initially found it very gaudy, but the quality of it is magnificent. It's one of those buildings that I appreciate more and more over the years.

I have similar feelings about Jin Mao. I found the design gaudy, but the cladding brilliant. This is also a building that I like more, the more I look at it.

I'm a big fan of cladding that gives off a highly reflective quality to the point that it looks like steel or some other metal. A metal illusion has a much richer lustre and looks more expensive than less reflective glass. The Trump Tower in Chicago is reflective, but doesn't succeed in attaining a metal look.

I also like the smokey effect of this cladding. It's the Bay-Adelaide going up in Toronto:



current said:


> March 29
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

My favorite is The Canyon in Istanbul:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

what about the cladding of the SV Tower in Munich?


----------



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

^^really nice bro!!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

burj dubai's cladding is really cool.


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

*the U/C ONE CORPORATE CENTRE in MANILA*


----------



## efgh378 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Greetings from the Aubaba!*

Our long-term sale Louis Vuitton , Gucci,bags wallet etcIf you need please contact our.Website: www.aubaba.com Warmest Regards


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Nanjing's new supertall, Greenland Plaza:


----------

